# Landshark rebuild...



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Just rebuilt my Landshark with campy and thought I'd post a pic...first time ever using campy after 15 years on shimano.

Dedacciai zero uno tubeset
Centaur shifters & rear derailleur
Record 10spd cranks
Record 8 spd brakes
Chorus 10spd bb
Reflex rims
Conti competition tires
DA 9 spd front deralleur 
Ultegra 9 spd hubs and cassette


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks great! Kind of looks like you had the same idea I had about picking and choosing years and models of Campy stuff to steer clear of carbon. When I saw Centaur was going carbon for 07 I jumped on a pair of 06 shifters and derailleurs. The carbon Record and Chorus are very nice no doubt, but on a nice steel frame like yours (or my upcoming one  ) plain old polished aluminum seems so much more fitting. 

What's the total weight of your bike, if you know?


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

yep...you called it--got to be SHINEY! Next thing to get for it is a silver stem...very hard to find these days.

I have no clue what the weight is. My other bike is a cannondale with DA and it's quite a bit lighter. I'm guessing the 'shark is around 20lbs.



TACSTS said:


> Looks great! Kind of looks like you had the same idea I had about picking and choosing years and models of Campy stuff to steer clear of carbon. When I saw Centaur was going carbon for 07 I jumped on a pair of 06 shifters and derailleurs. The carbon Record and Chorus are very nice no doubt, but on a nice steel frame like yours (or my upcoming one  ) plain old polished aluminum seems so much more fitting.
> 
> What's the total weight of your bike, if you know?


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I had the same problem finding a silver stem that I liked in the length and rise I needed. I ended up going with a silver Thomson X4 which is their 31.8mm diameter mountain stem in 120 x 90degrees. It's 4 bolt and no doubt overkill, but my other options were the Thomson X2 which only came in +/- 10degree, or a Syntace F99 in chrome. The Syntace is much lighter but also about $30 more, it is 26.0mm diameter as well. There is also a Nitto that comes in polished finish but I never was able to find it online. 

Good luck finding a good silver stem, they're getting to be a rare breed which is such a shame.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

FWIW,both IRD and Nitto make a great looking polished threadless stem....or John @Landshark might make you a custom stem.


----------



## mike502 (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice bike. Just had my frame sent back to John Slawta to re-paint. He said it looked new; but, I was kinda worn out with the look. Yours though, is vey nice.


----------

